# I fucked up, wife saw I had porn cookies on my phone



## heckler7 (Jan 10, 2013)

My wife asked me how much I watch porn and how much I jerk off, I never lie to her so I told her when I'm on cycle my sex drive is up and I like to watch porn and handle business 2-3 times a week. Now she is all bent and I'm embaressed. I knew I should have lied but I'm honest with her about everything. She knows all about my gear and what and how I pin, I even load pins in front of her.
She doesnt have to much of a problem with porn but thinks I should wait for her and take my chances that I might get turned down.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like she thinks she's special but isn't willing to put out to prove it.  So typical of women.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2013)

fucking skanks.. every bitch who told me "No" wound up sucking some hoe's cunt off my cock.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 10, 2013)

Take my chances that I might get turned down !?!?!?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 10, 2013)

My issue would be WTF is she doing going thru your phone. It's not like cookies are displayed on the front screen so she was rooting pretty deep into your phone. I think you should question her on that. Phones are like wallets and handbags, you don't root thru them unless you have a very good reason to, like trust issues or something along those lines. IMO


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> My wife asked me how much I watch porn and how much I jerk off, I never lie to her so I told her when I'm on cycle my sex drive is up and I like to watch porn and handle business 2-3 times a week. Now she is all bent and I'm embaressed. I knew I should have lied but I'm honest with her about everything. She knows all about my gear and what and how I pin, I even load pins in front of her.
> She doesnt have to much of a problem with porn but thinks I should wait for her and take my chances that I might get turned down.



been there, done that...
there was a dry spell after she found them, which ironically only lead to more porn and LHJO 
not real good positive reinforcement behavior changes... Wouldn't be nice if she took it as a message you need more ass...


----------



## Z499 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tell her if she doesnt give it up than your gonna get it from porn or from another woman, the choice is hers


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 10, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> My issue would be WTF is she doing going thru your phone. It's not like cookies are displayed on the front screen so she was rooting pretty deep into your phone. I think you should question her on that. Phones are like wallets and handbags, you don't root thru them unless you have a very good reason to, like trust issues or something along those lines. IMO



^^^^this. She must have trust issues. My wife went through my phone once and didnt think id know. She found nothing but i changed all my pwords and took away all access to anything she had of mine. When she asked why i told her i knew she did it. She hasn't stopped asking for forgiveness since but its a line that once crossed cant be uncrossed.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 10, 2013)

How often does she rub one out? My wife gets turned on knowing that I'm jacked and horny. She works Thursday nites and the joke in my house is it's internet porn nite for me. The 6 other days of the week she's on me like white on rice.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 10, 2013)

Make her happy make her smile lol


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 10, 2013)

You should turn it around and blame it on her that she doesn't put out enough and you have to resort to beating off, that should make her feel bad


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 10, 2013)

The thing is that sometimes I just want to jerk off, nothing more, nothing less. It has nothing to do with her. It's self gratification.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 10, 2013)

That must suck. We always joke around at what porn we watch. My girl got on my computer the other day and looked at what porn I had been watching....not to bitch me out, but to see what she could do better.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 10, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Tell her if she doesnt give it up than your gonna get it from porn or from another woman, the choice is hers


Let me know how that works for you...


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 10, 2013)

2-3 times a week????   I fire a few off per day


----------



## Z499 (Jan 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Let me know how that works for you...



when i confronted the wife a while back with that ultimatum, she said porn hands down, and now she also gives it up more... so it worked out for me pretty well


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

she needs to become a woman that never turns you down or deal with it. seriously, what's 3 minutes gonna hurt? 

if you are using porn so much that she feels neglected sexually than she should find a guy that wanks over her while you are using porn then tell you about it. worked for me. 

preferably a younger, hotter, more jacked, better hung guy, with a very cool job like a hottie in a band so you can feel a bit of what she feels about the porn. it is not hard for a woman to find guys wanting to get off with a real girl while her dumb boyfriend plays around with a fake one. this is only fair though if she would always please you if you turned to her first and you're slacking on your manly duties at home. all is fair in love and war and sometimes there isn't much difference.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jan 10, 2013)

Use a separate browser for porn surfing.  The Chrome app works well and you can stash it deep in the app pile where it isn't obvious.  This allows for easier wiping of all cookies/history/cache without hosing up your non-porn websites, easier to share your screen without worrying about inappropriate text completion or other open porn tabs, and tougher for snoops to tell what you've been up to.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> she needs to become a woman that never turns you down or deal with it. seriously, what's 3 minutes gonna hurt?
> 
> if you are using porn so much that she feels neglected sexually than she should find a guy that wanks over her while you are using porn then tell you about it. worked for me.




agreed. sometimes she isnt in the mood or shes asleep and i am in the mood so i use the web. and if im not in the mood and she is... then damnit i get in the mood but sometime i last longer when im not in the mood


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2013)

There are no locks big enough, pass words complicated enough, when it comes to SEX....your 'wife' may not be giving you any , but Heaven forbid you 'rub one out' or look at some strange 'Pussy'......to most wives 'jerking off' is a form of betrayal...then they start with the 'What?? I'm not HOT enough for you....or..you're such a PIG.......I think 'Heckler' should of ate those dam cookies.....then everything would of been O.K.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 10, 2013)

Have her jerk you off while you watch porn, One of my fav's.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 10, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Have her jerk you off while you watch porn, One of my fav's.



or the the way around, she watches porn while you go to town on her, apparently visual stimulation works very well for women as well, and alot of times the end result is you having to take a shower.

and heckler you're a guy... enough said


----------



## Z499 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## oliolz (Jan 10, 2013)

my wife doesn't care if i look at porn


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

maybe you could start telling her how sexy her hands are, how you always loved her hands.... do this for a few weeks and then ease it into how maybe she could give you a handjob while you're in the mood and she isn't. then teach her to do it like a pro. i'm not sure she'd go for you watching porn while you do it... never let her hear you say some pornstar gets you hot... tell her the idea of doing that stuff with HER is what you like. lie like a motherfucker.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> maybe you could start telling her how sexy her hands are, how you always loved her hands.... do this for a few weeks and then ease it into how maybe she could give you a handjob while you're in the mood and she isn't. then teach her to do it like a pro. i'm not sure she'd go for you watching porn while you do it... never let her hear you say some pornstar gets you hot... tell her the idea of doing that stuff with HER is what you like. lie like a motherfucker.



gotta watch this one, she don't think like most chicks....


----------



## DOBE (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^^^^^^sometimes a well told lie works just as good as the truth


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 10, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> gotta watch this one, she don't think like most chicks....



That my friend is the understatement of the day. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> gotta watch this one, she don't think like most chicks....



in a relationship the man wants the woman and the woman wants the_ desire_ of the man. caught with your pants down pornwise the best thing a man can do is convince her he desires to do those acts with his girl not that he desires another girl. he has to say shit like those girls are fucking whores... they probably all have aids.. i'd puke if i had to really fuck her she has had so many cocks in her. then convince her you were imagining the two of you doing what you were watching and you use porn because she rejects your advances too often. you could make an argument for not wanting to walk around with a boner all day at work or say yeaaaaa i didn't think you'd appreciate me waking you up and wagging the boner that wouldn't go down in your face. and tell her this is real and it hurts. Blue balls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

i'm meaner than most women. you don't even want to know. lol

i'd say, "well dear, if you're going to imagine yourself with this pornstar you might want to imagine her on her knees in one of those hog stalls where the pig can't turn around." 
he asks, "why?" and i say, "cuz if the poor girl turned around curious who was pounding away with such a tiny willie in a pussy used to porn cock and saw *you*, she'd poke her own fucking eyes out with a stick."


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 10, 2013)

^^ Dreamy......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 10, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> gotta watch this one, she don't think like most chicks....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 10, 2013)

Getting away from the lhjo discussion tho.......why was she snooping thru your phone? Are you giving her reason to feel the need to keep tabs on you?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

you can look up your particular phone and set it to autoclear your cookies. she won't have proof anymore but sometimes no cookies will be proof you're hiding something in a girl's mind anyway. you need to convince her that if she is your pornstar there's no need for porn. then be very very careful.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Getting away from the lhjo discussion tho.......why was she snooping thru your phone? Are you giving her reason to feel the need to keep tabs on you?



my guess is he stopped begging for sex and she wanted to know why.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

you can store the little clips that get you off quickly in a font folder in windows and she'll never find it. the folders are usually invisible until you tell comp to show them. should work unless she is dick tracey.

How To: Hide Your "Collection"


----------



## Z499 (Jan 10, 2013)

Is heckler off cycle?


----------



## Ebanks (Jan 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> My wife asked me how much I watch porn and how much I jerk off, I never lie to her so I told her when I'm on cycle my sex drive is up and I like to watch porn and handle business 2-3 times a week. Now she is all bent and I'm embaressed. I knew I should have lied but I'm honest with her about everything. She knows all about my gear and what and how I pin, I even load pins in front of her.
> She doesnt have to much of a problem with porn but thinks I should wait for her and take my chances that I might get turned down.



Either this lame post/story of yours is full of lies ... or you are not a true man.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 10, 2013)

The other option is to tell her that if she gave better head a few times a week maybe you wouldn't have to watch some porn star doing it right instead.  But the sure fire way to solve this is have her make you porn to watch, win win unless she is nasty.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

a lot of women went all nuts over christian grey or love that glittery vampire dufus. maybe you need to make her see that if she likes some celebrity or whatever it's no threat to you or your relationship and neither is your using porn. the pornstar of the day is about as likely to ring you up as her crush is her if she has one... some women will never accept this and won't find a way to make it funny like stinging you with a little reality. 

the thing is... for her to let go of all jealousy means she no longer feels she has anything left to lose by losing you and that's kinda sad. jealousy is natural. you cannot stick to never telling a lie when the truth about something *harmless* might tear you apart. it's as if you are expecting her to love and accept you like your mother would, unconditionally no matter what you do. that's not fair to her. if you want to be truthful and the porn is unacceptable to her then she needs to agree you can use porn when she says no, make you some clips of herself to use when she says no, or she needs to stop saying no.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 10, 2013)

my girl isnt big on porn either. Feels that she should be the one pleasing me. My problem is she go to sleep some nights at 9 am because she has to be up at 3am (shes a trainer for a college) so she can open for morning practice. So of course im not going to keep her up to have her please me. So i will get to browsing. However, learn to cover your tracks... Browse on your phone in ingognito. on your laptop I NEVER browse the internet unless I am on a virtual machine. Just to protect my phyiscal computer from viruses. Download VMware Player and Ubuntu. Load it up and browse away. just hide the VMware launch button and then in seconds your browsing on a virtual machine. She can search your history all she wants, look through your pictures and what ever. She wont find shit. 

Now when my girl doesnt have to wake up early and we go to bed and shes not in the mood. I all ways sleep naked, and we spoon at first. If my tren dick does not get her turned on and going then I just start rubbing one out right there. At first she was all what are you doing, I just said sorry baby didnt mean to wake you up, but holding you got me so turned on that I couldnt sleep. Her next words were well do you want to have a quicki... Works EVERY time... My girls sex drive is not full steam a head like i wish. . I mean if it was perfect I could drop my pants and her mouth would be on it. But i have learned to be sweet and romantic while on the couch with her and its game over shes on her knees.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i'm meaner than most women. you don't even want to know. lol
> 
> i'd say, "well dear, if you're going to imagine yourself with this pornstar you might want to imagine her on her knees in one of those hog stalls where the pig can't turn around."
> he asks, "why?" and i say, "cuz if the poor girl turned around curious who was pounding away with such a tiny willie in a pussy used to porn cock and saw *you*, she'd poke her own fucking eyes out with a stick."



That is mean. Funny as shit but mean. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DOBE (Jan 10, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> gotta watch this one, she don't think like most chicks....



Lol. Your right bro but she sho is funny sometime and great entertainment!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just lie


----------



## longworthb (Jan 10, 2013)

Or find a girl that wants to have sex just as much as you do. End of problem.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

my stepdad complained once cuz my mom had lost her libido and i joked to put viagra in her coffee. he didn't do it but it was really funny a few months later when she told me how he was so thoughtful and got up and made coffee every morning for her.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2013)

xvideos.com hope this helps your porn addiction


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> My wife asked me how much I watch porn and how much I jerk off, I never lie to her so I told her when I'm on cycle* my sex drive is up and I like to watch porn and handle business 2-3 times a week*. Now she is all bent and I'm embaressed. I knew I should have lied but I'm honest with her about everything. She knows all about my gear and what and how I pin, I even load pins in front of her.
> She doesnt have to much of a problem with porn but thinks I should wait for her and take my chances that I might get turned down.



any pics?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 10, 2013)

^ lol


----------



## Z499 (Jan 10, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> xvideos.com hope this helps your porn addiction




I personally like Free Porn, Sex, Tube Videos, XXX Pics, Porno Movies - XNXX.COM


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> My wife asked me how much I watch porn and how much I jerk off, I never lie to her so I told her when I'm on cycle my sex drive is up and I like to watch porn and handle business 2-3 times a week. Now she is all bent and I'm embaressed. I knew I should have lied but I'm honest with her about everything. She knows all about my gear and what and how I pin, I even load pins in front of her.
> She doesnt have to much of a problem with porn but thinks I should wait for her and take my chances that I might get turned down.





NO... NO.... NO.... NO !!!!!

Tell her straight away to *fuck off*... she has ZERO idea what it's like to be a guy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

this thread helpsto reinforce how awesome my life and my wife are


----------



## oliolz (Jan 10, 2013)

i'm a youporn. com kinda guy

& my wife's the one who told me about that site


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

there's a tool called virtual dub that makes it very fast and easy to cut your favorite bits from porn movies and have a stash of small but potent porn. takes less than a minute to chop out a small clip. also handy for cutting out the stuff that makes you want to poke your own eyes out. one scene i like a lot for some godforfuckingsaken reason shows this butt ugly skank rubbing her pussy right in the middle of a scene she isn't in. it goes hot/ JFC KILL IT/ hot   manage attachments seems to have a problem adding in right order. it's supposed to show bj, ugly bitch, then penetration... 

you can cut that shit right out of your clips.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

bottom line it is my wifes job to keep me happy...it is my priviledge and my job to keep her happy

if you dont show up to work...or your job...you get fuking fired...and someone else does it and reaps the benefits


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 10, 2013)

dude its been an all morning conversation. I asked her if it would be more exceptable to cheat. It wasnt going well till I told her that if it makes you happy I will stop. A couple hours later she said if I have to its ok she'll learn to deal with it.
She knows I love her and I tell her a couple of time a day, and even if Im asleep or worked all day and I tired I will still climb on her.
still wish I lied


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> there's a tool called virtual dub that makes it very fast and easy to cut your favorite bits from porn movies and have a stash of small but potent porn. takes less than a minute to chop out a small clip. also handy for cutting out the stuff that makes you want to poke your own eyes out. one scene i like a lot for some godforfuckingsaken reason shows this butt ugly skank rubbing her pussy right in the middle of a scene she isn't in. it goes hot/ JFC KILL IT/ hot   manage attachments seems to have a problem adding in right order. it's supposed to show bj, ugly bitch, then penetration...
> 
> you can cut that shit right out of your clips.




Damn lady... your a freak.








Can we do this with each other ^^^^ ????


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> my guess is he stopped begging for sex and she wanted to know why.


I never stop begging, I'm always finding ways to get her alone



Z499 said:


> Is heckler off cycle?


I'm mid cycle so I'm extra sprung



[SIL] said:


> any pics?


been a mod one week and already begging for cawk pics



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this thread helpsto reinforce how awesome my life and my wife are


lucky


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

the love dare really is an awesome book for married people to read together

ive bought tons for peope...if you pmed me your addy...ill buy you one too

dead serious


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> dude its been an all morning conversation. I asked her if it would be more exceptable to cheat. It wasnt going well till I told her that if it makes you happy I will stop. A couple hours later she said if I have to its ok she'll learn to deal with it.
> She knows I love her and I tell her a couple of time a day, and even if Im asleep or worked all day and I tired I will still climb on her.
> still wish I lied




Girls get insecure... in fact they are more often than not. They just hide it well. She was prolly feelin a lil left-out.

Next time something like this happens... sweep her off her feet, lay her down on the couch... eat out her butt while your finger her pussy in a "come here" motion.

You won't here too much outta her mouth other than your name and obscenities.

GICH !


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^ Sound advice dude... you must have bedded a lot of woman.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^ Actually i'm gay


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^ Fag


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^ Negged


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 10, 2013)

killerofsaints said:


> the love dare really is an awesome book for married people to read together
> 
> ive bought tons for peope...if you pmed me your addy...ill buy you one too
> 
> dead serious




^le


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

or just a standup guy who can afford to give someone an 8 dollar book

i learned alot

only self help book i ever read that told my wife to fuck me


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Damn lady... your a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the freak part isn't real visible in these stills... it starts a nice sexy build up with some fingering n toy play then you get another view of dennis rodman rubbing his vagina... it's like the vids where the screaming zombie pops up. clip needs some serious editing. look for tanya hyde movie violation the scene is called keep it clean.


----------



## S_walker (Jan 10, 2013)

If I'm told "no" then I turn on porn in the bedroom and let her watch me jerk it lol

she's cool with it too as long as there's no interracial porn, she can be a real Debbie Downer sometimes


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the freak part isn't real visible in these stills... it starts a nice sexy build up with some *fingering n toy play* then you get another view of *dennis rodman rubbing his vagina*... it's like the vids where the *screaming zombie* pops up. clip needs some *serious editing*



I am so _fucking_ hard right now.






S_walker said:


> If I'm told "no" then I turn on porn in the bedroom and let her watch me jerk it lol




If your told "no" it's cuz you deserve it.

Kiss her goodmorning... Make her breakfast... Tell her she is beautiful.

Not hard _at all_.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

you can dl FireProof The Love Dare pdf on piratebay in less than 20 seconds. gich.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

i dont steal


----------



## S_walker (Jan 10, 2013)

she rarely tells me no, but after 20 or so days of consecutive poundings she deserves a night off right? lol

the other three things are done daily


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont steal




No, you just eat.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont steal




well for those that do.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2013)

you thives should pen pal that mega upload guy in prison


pay for your shit people


thanx for destroying the music industry by the way


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

have you ever paid 50 bucks for concert tickets multiple times just to see these bands cancel or paid for cd after cd that was a shit ton of fluff with only 1 or maybe 2 songs you actually listen to more than once? the artist actually gets more money if you buy their songs one by one thru facebook or pay for spotify etc. and no way i'd have bought albums from germany and hungary if i hadn't heard them via thievery first and knew they were worth having.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 10, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> I am so _fucking_ hard right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very wise, but You have much to learn...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you thives should pen pal that mega upload guy in prison
> 
> 
> pay for your shit people
> ...



Musos and actors are overpaid monkeys. I ain't paying their inflated prices, can kiss my arse .... But I will pay the bucks for concerts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2013)

Piracy Didn't Kill The Music Business | Digital Avenue

now let's get back to a topic we all actually give a rat's ass about.... porn


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> have you ever paid 50 bucks for concert tickets multiple times just to see these bands cancel or paid for cd after cd that was a shit ton of fluff with only 1 or maybe 2 songs you actually listen to more than once? the artist actually gets more money if you buy their songs one by one thru facebook or pay for spotify etc. and no way i'd have bought albums from germany and hungary if i hadn't heard them via thievery first and knew they were worth having.


only if a band is really successful do they ever make real money, the industry is like the government. Lots of wheeling and dealing that you arent savy to you just go along for the ride, people getting paid your money all around you like lobbyists. This becomes a debt you owe the label. The money you make goes to the label first like paying off a debt to a bank and once you clear that you get whats left.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Piracy Didn't Kill The Music Business | Digital Avenue
> 
> now let's get back to a topic we all actually give a rat's ass about.... porn


this woman is certainly not typical


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> My wife asked me how much I watch porn and how much I jerk off, I never lie to her so I told her when I'm on cycle my sex drive is up and I like to watch porn and handle business 2-3 times a week. Now she is all bent and I'm embaressed. I knew I should have lied but I'm honest with her about everything. She knows all about my gear and what and how I pin, I even load pins in front of her.
> She doesnt have to much of a problem with porn but thinks I should wait for her and take my chances that I might get turned down.



That's where you fucked up.  You let her see your phone.  She have her own?  She doesn't need to see yours unless it's to make an urgent call.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Musos and actors are overpaid monkeys. I ain't paying their inflated prices, can kiss my arse .... But I will pay the bucks for concerts.



Want a good concert?  Rammstein.  No intermission, only pause long enough for some pyrotechnical props or swap out instruments.  They rock just as hard at the end as they do at the beginning.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 11, 2013)

If I like a CD I will buy it. I have a certain number of artists that I will buy their CD once it comes out. All the other fuckers.... they will get pirated before I drop a dime. And half of the shit out there is free anyway. So many mixtapes popping up and they are all free.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't stand females that have an issue with porn or even strip clubs, lighten the fuck up already, it's just naked human bodies and sex, BFD.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 11, 2013)

Why the fuck is she looking through your shit!!!


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you thives should pen pal that mega upload guy in prison
> 
> 
> pay for your shit people
> ...









thats the fucken dumbest thing ever posted on these forums..........well done kos


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2013)

like captn, i will pay $ for concerts, cinemas and what not

but getting my ass torn over buying movies and shit in the ever changing formats? they can tongue my ass crack.......

kim dot com is a fucken legend


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2013)

back on topic, i dont mind porn, but ive never needed to jack off, my wife likes to keep me milked and drained, she hates the thought of me walking around with a boner

we've been married 5.5 years now, not once has she even said no to sex, albeit there are rare times id like a ride but see shes tired or a flu etc etc and let her rest

we do the chore 9 days out of 10 on a conservative average


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Want a good concert?  Rammstein.  No intermission, only pause long enough for some pyrotechnical props or swap out instruments.  They rock just as hard at the end as they do at the beginning.



I paid $250 for an AC/DC concert ..  enuff said


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Next time something like this happens... sweep her off her feet, lay her down on the couch... eat out her butt while your finger her pussy in a "come here" motion.




I would do that the other way around, i personally like playing with the clit with my tongue more than licking butthole.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 11, 2013)

Socrates said:


> back on topic, i dont mind porn, but ive never needed to jack off, my wife likes to keep me milked and drained, she hates the thought of me walking around with a boner
> 
> we've been married 5.5 years now, not once has she even said no to sex, albeit there are rare times id like a ride but see shes tired or a flu etc etc and let her rest
> 
> we do the chore 9 days out of 10 on a conservative average



oh by the way... Fuck you.
what the fuck every married man in her wants to dick punch you right now.


----------



## rzrbak (Jan 11, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> The thing is that sometimes I just want to jerk off, nothing more, nothing less. It has nothing to do with her. It's self gratification.




I am with you on that.  Sometimes it is just easier than having to do the warmup {rub her back, kiss around, etc.)  Sometimes it is just about me and my sick perverted twisted thoughts.....


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> The thing is that sometimes I just want to jerk off, nothing more, nothing less. *It has nothing to do with her. It's self gratification. *



That logic, though sound, doesn't work so well in real life.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2013)

And, yeah, at first when I read the thread title, I was like...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

if you share a computer with windows7 on it even if your user account is passworded i, as administrator, can see n control all your shit in seconds without ever knowing your password. computer, os c, users then click your folder and take control of it. the lock just vanishes even if you had administrative status too. if you have a smart wife beware


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 11, 2013)

^^yes shes way more computer savy than me. I just barely learned how to post pics in the forums. Weird part is before we were even boyfriend/girlfriend we would hang out with friends at strip clubs. Every once in a while she gets all religious and hypocritical. I try to look past it because we never argue about anything we get along so well. It aint worth it to take a hard stance on little issues. There is always a compromise somewhere to be found. Anyway I'm more embaressed over it all I should have kept my mouth shut. gets me in trouble every time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

sorry to say but honesty is not always best. some things are truly harmless until they are revealed. it's very different if neglecting her sexuality and needs was part of the equation but it doesn't sound as if it was. you're human and you tried to do the right thing by being honest. don't be so _hard on_ yourself.


no matter how you try n word stuff the devil is having a laugh everywhere in this thread.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jan 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if you share a computer with windows7 on it even if your user account is passworded i, as administrator, can see n control all your shit in seconds without ever knowing your password. computer, os c, users then click your folder and take control of it. the lock just vanishes even if you had administrative status too. if you have a smart wife beware



That works nicely on a Windows PC.  Even better for a house full of devices would be to get familiar with your firewall/modem/router and check the URL logs which are usually available.  That way you've got all the porn sites staring you in the face, with timestamps, no matter if the perv miscreant is using a secret smartphone or whatever.  A clever surfer will use proxies instead but this slows down the porn immensely so most won't bother, plus the proxies will still show up in the logs and cause suspicion.  Not that I'm trying to give nosy wives any ideas here... there aren't any reading this are there?


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 11, 2013)

I was once told less history more mystery, was good advice. Sometimes you think this one is different. I'm glad I had you guys to talk to, I would be way too embarressed to talk to my friends about it. And they can be just as bad ass you guys if not worse. I would hear about this forever.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jan 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> sorry to say but honesty is not always best. some things are truly harmless until they are revealed. it's very different if neglecting her sexuality and needs was part of the equation but it doesn't sound as if it was. you're human and you tried to do the right thing by being honest. don't be so _hard on_ yourself.



Nice use of italics.    But I don't agree with the non-honesty tactic.  I've come to more grief in my relationships by keeping the truth bottled up or serving up outright lies to protect peoples' emotions and having the stress eat away at me.  Better to take a chance with honesty and suffer the slings and arrows.  It could make you stronger, or not... some relationships just weren't meant to be.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

just tell her you are sorry, you didn't mean to hurt her. don't explain, justify, etc. if she brings it up just apologize. don't blame her even if you feel justified in doing that. she only wants to hear that you didn't mean to hurt her and you desire her not anyone else.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

chocolatemalt said:


> Nice use of italics.    But I don't agree with the non-honesty tactic.  I've come to more grief in my relationships by keeping the truth bottled up or serving up outright lies to protect peoples' emotions and having the stress eat away at me.  Better to take a chance with honesty and suffer the slings and arrows.  It could make you stronger, or not... some relationships just weren't meant to be.



let's agree to disagree. to love someone well sometimes requires enough maturity to not feel you have to burden them with every thought in your head.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 11, 2013)

I have to side with honesty. It fosters communication. Good or bad at least she knows where she stands.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

a woman really does not want to know how you feel about pornstars or how much hotter porn is than being with her sometimes. no good will come of telling her all the truth all the time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

men ask things like, "who was the best lover you ever had?", "who had the biggest cock?".... there's a difference between communicating and being wise sometimes.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

my cookie info right now has midgets, dead babies, how hard is it to get dynamite, amazing girl gets dirty with olive oil, butt plug and cock... i'm pretty sure every weird item has something to do with this place lol.  the fbi probably has a file on all the members here.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2013)

i tell my wife (married since 1993) that me looking up porn has no bearing on my love for her or our own sexual relationship, women are hear to bear kids, when the bearing is they can lose there wanton lust for penis, men are hear to make babies and you cant switch it off, its our primal instinct?..


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> let's agree to disagree. to love someone well sometimes requires enough maturity to not feel you have to burden them with every thought in your head.



^^^this is sound advice. Amen LW

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 11, 2013)

Tell her to get outta the clouds!!! Every man does it and she should be too. I bet when you not there she is taking care of herself...if she isnt, maybe she should. Jealousy in a marriage is a waste of time...as long as you love her and treat her right she should STFU and love you back...I would never check my hubby's phone. If I cannot trust him and give him space and vice versa, then it will never last...The issue here is not that she is upset about what she found...the issue is why the hell did she feel it necessary to poke around like she doesn't trust you ... In my mind, u should be piss, not her


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> men ask things like, "who was the best lover you ever had?", "who had the biggest cock?".... there's a difference between communicating and being wise sometimes.



"Honesty is the best policy" doesn't always work out well.

Even Ann Landers (or was it "Dear Abby"?) recommended hiding the truth at times. A reader was burdened by his affair and was looking to relieve his guilty conscience. 

Ann (or Abby) basically told the guy to suck it up and _keep _his dirty secret rather than destroy his wife's peace of mind.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

it's easier to not say something than to undo the needless damage it can do. men and woman are just different. just because you think something shouldn't hurt her, or you never meant to hurt her, doesn't mean it won't. sometimes in the heart of a woman you looking at porn is no different than you going over to a sexy neighbors, looking in her window, and masturbating while lusting over her. they are real women and once you reveal your interest in them some women see it as sexual betrayal and will never feel the same about you or your relationship. like it or not that's how it is for many women.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> it's easier to not say something than to undo the needless damage it can do. men and woman are just different. just because you think something shouldn't hurt her, or you never meant to hurt her, doesn't mean it won't. sometimes in the heart of a woman you looking at porn is no different than you *going over to a sexy neighbors, looking in her window, and masturbating while lusting over her.* they are real women and once you reveal your interest in them some women see it as sexual betrayal and will never feel the same about you or your relationship. like it or not that's how it is for many women.



that may be, but if you do what's highlighted, that shit will get your ass arrested


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^Depends on the neighbor...

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

or if you have a neighborhood watch


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> it's easier to not say something than to undo the needless damage it can do. men and woman are just different. just because you think something shouldn't hurt her, or you never meant to hurt her, doesn't mean it won't. sometimes in the heart of a woman you looking at porn is no different than you going over to a sexy neighbors, looking in her window, and masturbating while lusting over her. they are real women and once you reveal your interest in them some women see it as sexual betrayal and will never feel the same about you or your relationship. like it or not that's how it is for many women.



You are unfortunately correct. Many women are horribly delusional....as a sane woman it pisses me off that women act like they don't lust after other men or fantasize over other men or even take time to release themselves in private thinking of these men...the part that pisses me off is they prosecute men for doing this very thing. I know many women who act superior by thumping their bibles but then they are secretly freaky with horrid mouths with their friends about men who are not there husbands. 

Its bullsh!t...i would be shocked if she hasn't looked at porn too .... Might be why she is so insecure...about him looking at porn.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

Z499 said:


> or if you have a neighborhood watch




lol. gives neighborhood watch a whole new meaning.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

lol yes it does^^^^^^^


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

Fitnbuf said:


> You are unfortunately correct. Many women are horribly delusional....as a sane woman it pisses me off that women act like they don't lust after other men or fantasize over other men or even take time to release themselves in private thinking of these men...the part that pisses me off is they prosecute men for doing this very thing. I know many women who act superior by thumping their bibles but then they are secretly freaky with horrid mouths with their friends about men who are not there husbands.
> 
> Its bullsh!t...i would be shocked if she hasn't looked at porn too .... Might be why she is so insecure...about him looking at porn.



i don't see anything wrong with some women desiring complete sexual exclusivity with their partners... the olde true love and romance mind set. yes it is naive but what harm is there in wanting it? i don't see it as delusional as much as a set of values. psychologists will tell you woman who are heartfelt about such loyalty are usually very loyal themselves. to many women porn shatters what she believes a relationship should be and i think what she doesn't know won't hurt her as much as telling her it doesn't matter to you what girl you cum to will. not every woman is a horny messican happy with a big load dripping off her nose and not all men want that in a partner. some women are much more tender and need to be treated thusly. vive la difference.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i don't see anything wrong with some women desiring complete sexual exclusivity with their partners... the olde true love and romance mind set. yes it is naive but what harm is there in wanting it? i don't see it as delusional as much as a set of values. psychologists will tell you woman who are heartfelt about such loyalty are usually very loyal themselves. to many women porn shatters what she believes a relationship should be and i think what she doesn't know won't hurt her as much as telling her it doesn't matter to you what girl you cum to will. not every woman is a horny messican happy with a big load dripping off her nose and not all men want that in a partner. some women are much more tender and need to be treated thusly. vive la difference.



Well said.


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i don't see anything wrong with some women desiring complete sexual exclusivity with their partners... the olde true love and romance mind set. yes it is naive but what harm is there in wanting it? i don't see it as delusional as much as a set of values. psychologists will tell you woman who are heartfelt about such loyalty are usually very loyal themselves. to many women porn shatters what she believes a relationship should be and i think what she doesn't know won't hurt her as much as telling her it doesn't matter to you what girl you cum to will. not every woman is a horny messican happy with a big load dripping off her nose and not all men want that in a partner. some women are much more tender and need to be treated thusly. vive la difference.



Its not about being horny and disgusting. Its about being honest with your hubby. She can can certainly watch with him or ask him to involve her.  a hearty sex life with your hubby is just as important as the romance. 

There are deeper issues in this marriage if she feels the need to search through his phone for cookies. I couldnt imagine being in a marriage where my best friend, my husband, my life partner has to feel investigated all the time...what a miserable feeling for him. ... As long as he is not with someone physically then a little FAKE lust is nothing, especially if she has a full understanding of injectables...should he be jealous of her dildo?? Seriously...!!! 

Being sexual in all capacities together through life is part of the romance....I am close to 20years with my husband and there is nothing I would hide from him, and at this point in our long marriage, jealousy or insecurity is a waste of emotion and time. 

Trust, love, respect and understanding is what makes a marriage last


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow...never knew there were so many Sex Therapists and Marriage Counselors on AG...Who knew?


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 11, 2013)

only on the interweb^^^


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 11, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Wow...never knew there were so many Sex Therapists and Marriage Counselors on AG...Who knew?



Everyone is different. Just my two cents of my experience only.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

Fitnbuf said:


> Its not about being horny and disgusting. Its about being honest with your hubby. She can can certainly watch with him or ask him to involve her.  a hearty sex life with your hubby is just as important as the romance.
> 
> There are deeper issues in this marriage if she feels the need to search through his phone for cookies. I couldnt imagine being in a marriage where my best friend, my husband, my life partner has to feel investigated all the time...what a miserable feeling for him. ... As long as he is not with someone physically then a little FAKE lust is nothing, especially if she has a full understanding of injectables...should he be jealous of her dildo?? Seriously...!!!
> 
> ...



you make some good points but there are some great women in the world with nothing wrong with them that just will not ever want anything to do with porn by themselves or to watch it with their husbands let alone accept their husbands indulging. many see it as exploitation of women or tragic life choice for the actors. the life expectancy of porn actors is much lower than in the general population. not everyone has to accept and embrace it. it simply is not everyone's cup of tea and respect is a two way street.


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you make some good points but there are some great women in the world with nothing wrong with them that just will not ever want anything to do with porn by themselves or to watch it with their husbands let alone accept their husbands indulging. many see it as exploitation of women or tragic life choice for the actors. the life expectancy of porn actors is much lower than in the general population. not everyone has to accept and embrace it. it simply is not everyone's cup of tea and respect is a two way street.



Very true. Men and women can reach a loving place of satisfaction without porn. I certainly agree there.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

"I remember the second time I took Agatha out. I wanted to go to Dairy  Queen, and she wanted to go to Burger King. In the end we settled for  wieners and clams at Johnny Hermaphrodite's.''


the art of compromise


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

"Compromise is a word found only in the vocabulary of those who have no will to fight."   
  ―_St Josemaria Escriva_

this is more me though *evil laugh*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

i was bouncing between this thread and the gun control one and it suddenly dawned on me it's all some type of gun control...


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2013)

my wife honestly (no shit) likes porn more than me
will randomly do shit to me that must be illegal in some states
trys to put me through the head board
will sometimes just give me a look like she wants to hurt me in bed and often does

im not saying this to brag or show off (much!!!!) but i didnt rush in and marry at 21-25 like most guys i knew, i spent the time to find a woman whod be more than a dick like me ever needed
luckily i found her 2 weeks after she graduated med school and she picked me, not the other way around....ive got more than i ever need in life and im not talking about money

my wife is every fantasy i ever had


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2013)

on a side note : BRING BACK CUBE PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 11, 2013)

Wait. Hold the fucking phone. 5 pages and no one has told you to fuck her in the ass? What is AG coming to? No tranny pics either. I'm disappointed to say the least.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 11, 2013)

SloppyJ said:


> Wait. Hold the fucking phone. 5 pages and no one has told you to fuck her in the ass? What is AG coming to? No tranny pics either. I'm disappointed to say the least.



Lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

he's in enough trouble as it is he doesn't need us telling him to oil it up n sneak it in her ass while she's asleep then when she wakes up screaming ask.... "would you have preferred i just handle it myself?"


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 11, 2013)

Socrates said:


> my wife is every fantasy i ever had



This is a beautiful statement


----------



## Tesla (Jan 11, 2013)

Jenny Jenny who can I turn to?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 11, 2013)

I know pornography is addictive and can destroy a marriage. There is nothing good that can come from pornography. I love weight training but I know pornography is destructive to all who participate. I've looked at my fair share and it is destructive to all people. It can not build trust in any relationship. Masterbation is not going to help anyone become a better person either. Self mastery and self control will build a happier you. Try to stay completly clear of both and you will begin to feel better about your life. Taking gears is another story altogether and can be bad if misused, but healthy if used correctly. I'm far from perfect but I have found these things to be true. I think porn/masterbation is much worse than gears.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 12, 2013)

So how often does she want sex ? Tell her its boring for you to have to ask for it, so youre just taking matters in to your own hands lol
   Seriously if she has any beef about your porn viewing its time for her to step up her game.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i tell my wife (married since 1993) that me looking up porn has no bearing on my love for her or our own sexual relationship, women are hear to bear kids, when the bearing is they can lose there wanton lust for penis, men are hear to make babies and you cant switch it off, its our primal instinct?..



you must be doing it wrong...nothing like pregnant vag...preggo women are very horny


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> or just a standup guy who can afford to give someone an 8 dollar book
> 
> i learned alot
> 
> only self help book i ever read that told my wife to fuck me


You're just a stand-up faggot trying to recruit guys you think are confused into your sick and disgusting lifestyle.  Leave this guy alone andm let him work out his marital problems and porm adiction without trying to make him into something he's not you sick cum guzzler!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2013)

You think getting caught watching pr0n is a BFD?   Just wait till she finds ouy that you're APing someone else!  But, since you're an ugly fat fuck piece of shit that no woman would ever touch, I'd im,agine you're wife must be pretty horrid looking also.  So, getting caught fappin' to some pr0n is prolly the worst that will happen for you tow, unless you have kids, which is a pretty fucking scary thought;


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 12, 2013)

slownsteady said:


> I know pornography is addictive and can destroy a marriage. There is nothing good that can come from pornography. I love weight training but I know pornography is destructive to all who participate. I've looked at my fair share and it is destructive to all people. It can not build trust in any relationship. Masterbation is not going to help anyone become a better person either. Self mastery and self control will build a happier you. Try to stay completly clear of both and you will begin to feel better about your life. Taking gears is another story altogether and can be bad if misused, but healthy if used correctly. I'm far from perfect but I have found these things to be true. I think porn/masterbation is much worse than gears.



^^^ master of his domain. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you must be doing it wrong...nothing like pregnant vag...preggo women are very horny



after 4 kids i have had enough vag my friend, now its just anal all the time?.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 12, 2013)

slownsteady said:


> I know pornography is addictive and can destroy a marriage. There is nothing good that can come from pornography. I love weight training but I know pornography is destructive to all who participate. I've looked at my fair share and it is destructive to all people. It can not build trust in any relationship. Masterbation is not going to help anyone become a better person either. Self mastery and self control will build a happier you. Try to stay completly clear of both and you will begin to feel better about your life. Taking gears is another story altogether and can be bad if misused, but healthy if used correctly. I'm far from perfect but I have found these things to be true. I think porn/masterbation is much worse than gears.



Um what's the word I'm looking for here, oh yeah....NO-to everything you just said


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2013)

My ex found zooporn favorites on our computer. Awkward. My reply was gears. 

She also found my google history. Searches such as "bbw asian tranny fucks horse" would come up. I mean what could i say? You have no reply to pregnant latina gangbaned by pack of nigerian priests.

Just blame the gears, buy some godivas, do the dishes, etc.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 12, 2013)

^^^LMAO

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 12, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> after *4 kids* i have had enough vag my friend, now its just anal all the time?.





OMG.... they let you breed ?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2013)

years ago a lot of us could have been investigated as part of who the fuck was watching the vids of the men getting banged by horses when that guy died. not that i think anyone's investigating but members here sure as hell have some unexplainable cookies. scat porn etc and way more than our fair share of tranny pics, meatspin, lemon party, guro porn, cock stomping...


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 12, 2013)

SFW said:


> My ex found zooporn favorites on our computer. Awkward. My reply was gears.
> 
> She also found my google history. Searches such as "bbw asian tranny fucks horse" would come up. I mean what could i say? You have no reply to pregnant latina gangbaned by pack of nigerian priests.
> 
> Just blame the gears, buy some godivas, do the dishes, etc.


lmao, that was my first fear, I couldnt really hear anything she said at first I was paralyzed with fear waiting for her to say I'm a disgusting bastard with all the tranny pics I searched to post here. Then she said it was on my phone and I felt a huge relief because I only watch girl on girl in the dildo and toys catagories. I explained to her that its only when I'm on cycle all the test make me crazy horny and I dont wanna be cooking breakfast for my kids with a boner.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 12, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> men ask things like, "who was the best lover you ever had?", "who had the biggest cock?".... there's a difference between communicating and being wise sometimes.


guys can be stupid, I'm dont ask those questions I'm not trying to get my feelings hurt, I dont wanna hear about all the awesome sex, DP, and huge cocks she had.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 12, 2013)

Fitnbuf said:


> Its not about being horny and disgusting. Its about being honest with your hubby. She can can certainly watch with him or ask him to involve her.  a hearty sex life with your hubby is just as important as the romance.
> 
> There are deeper issues in this marriage if she feels the need to search through his phone for cookies. I couldnt imagine being in a marriage where my best friend, my husband, my life partner has to feel investigated all the time...what a miserable feeling for him. ... As long as he is not with someone physically then a little FAKE lust is nothing, especially if she has a full understanding of injectables...should he be jealous of her dildo?? Seriously...!!!
> 
> ...


I hope thats not true, I think she just had a moment of insecurity. I dont care if she wants to look thru my phone. I travel alot and she knows woman flirt with me. But I would never cheat on her. I know that I peaked with her and the only way to go is down so I would never risk it.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't see the point of porn if your not single and have a hot ass girl. Why do it urself when the real thing is better?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 12, 2013)

If you're married for 18 years, you'll be pulling more root than a gardener, if your wife is hot or not. When they start "getting headaches" and go to sleep, I'll rub one out on her while she's sleeping-- after a little XXX


----------



## longworthb (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2013)

my kid's dad used to drink my breastmilk and lhjo when i was asleep. he was grinning like a dog eating hornets when he told me about it. i thought it was funny and it explained why i was making so much milk.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 12, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> my kid's dad used to drink my breastmilk and lhjo when i was asleep. he was grinning like a dog eating hornets when he told me about it. i thought it was funny and it explained why i was making so much milk.


 
That gave me wood. Which is the problem behind this whole post. Men on testosterone get sexually motivated by alot  of anything. And women take work. One can see while there is such a sexual barrier between men and women.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 12, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> If you're married for 18 years, you'll be pulling more root than a gardener, if your wife is hot or not. When they start "getting headaches" and go to sleep, I'll rub one out on her while she's sleeping-- after a little XXX



Truth.^^^


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> That gave me wood. Which is the problem behind this whole post. Men on testosterone get sexually motivated by alot  of anything. And women take work. One can see while there is such a sexual barrier between men and women.



^^ gospel


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 12, 2013)

Women on test get excited pretty easy too. Maybe we could get a mandate on that passed.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 12, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Women on test get excited pretty easy too. Maybe we could get a mandate on that passed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



I have been very tempted to put just a little test gel in some massage oil. Then offer some rubs and see what happens.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 12, 2013)

My wife went on low dose T a cpl of years ago. It upped her sex drive noticeably. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 12, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> My wife went on low dose T a cpl of years ago. It upped her sex drive noticeably.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



I think that's what my wife needs.. Seriously, with having kids, her sex drive has been low, unless she's drinking red wine, then she gets all weird and tries to pinkie my buttonhole


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 12, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I don't see the point of porn if your not single and have a hot ass girl. Why do it urself when the real thing is better?



Oh you young never been married guys... So lodgicial, but so wrong.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 12, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I think that's what my wife needs.. Seriously, with having kids, her sex drive has been low, unless she's drinking red wine, then she gets all weird and tries to pinkie my buttonhole



Lmao, I can relate


----------



## Z499 (Jan 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Oh you young never been married guys... So lodgicial, but so wrong.



Marriage is an institution and sometimes it can send you to one. Sometimes I feel like I'm literally going crazy.


----------



## momiag1 (Jan 12, 2013)

^^^^tru da ^^^^


----------



## momiag1 (Jan 12, 2013)

if u ben eting in the same restaurant 4 the last cope years the same food ' u star to get bord so u need to change u meniu; if dont have wat u want a little snack no hurt no body but is alredy ben said u get caugat snackin; the wife thinks u dont like her homecooking


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 12, 2013)

Marry a work out freak- they are always good to go.  Never have any issues with my wife and she picks out the pornos to watch...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 12, 2013)

Page 6 ? Jeez...


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the love dare really is an awesome book for married people to read together
> 
> ive bought tons for peope...if you pmed me your addy...ill buy you one too
> 
> dead serious



who is the author


----------



## longworthb (Jan 12, 2013)

momiag1 said:


> if u ben eting in the same restaurant 4 the last cope years the same food ' u star to get bord so u need to change u meniu; if dont have wat u want a little snack no hurt no body but is alredy ben said u get caugat snackin; the wife thinks u dont like her homecooking


If ur white u should have ur race card revoked


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 12, 2013)

my girl supports my gear usage to. porn is a no go she says its the same as cheating wtf is that!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 13, 2013)

slownsteady said:


> I know pornography is addictive and can destroy a marriage. There is nothing good that can come from pornography. I love weight training but I know pornography is destructive to all who participate. I've looked at my fair share and it is destructive to all people. It can not build trust in any relationship. Masterbation is not going to help anyone become a better person either. Self mastery and self control will build a happier you. Try to stay completly clear of both and you will begin to feel better about your life. Taking gears is another story altogether and can be bad if misused, but healthy if used correctly. I'm far from perfect but I have found these things to be true. I think porn/masterbation is much worse than gears.




What a wuss.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 13, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> my girl supports my gear usage to. porn is a no go she says its the same as cheating wtf is that!



Idk man... My personal recommendation is to keep porn usage, full release massages, strip clubs, and cheating/or anything that could be construed as cheating to yourself. Lock it up and admit nothing.
... And to think all this dishonesty could have been avoided by two or three 30 minute(if that) instances of sexual relations. One point five fucking hours a week. It's fucking ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> my girl supports my gear usage to. porn is a no go she says its the same as cheating wtf is that!



let's go back in time to when people lived in caves. you have chosen a partner and live in the same cave or maybe even two caves in the same area. when you get horny you forget about her and go stand in front of some other girls cave n look at her and jerk off or watch her partner fuck her n jerk off. then go back to your chosen one as if nothing happened. when she becomes aware of this, if she does, she no longer feels like your chosen one. she begins to feel a mixture of betrayal and disgust. some women see porn as if it's as simple and as creepy as that. when faced with a partner that turns to an alternate woman or women as a  sexual outlet women who see porn as betrayal, rest assured, will find a male that sees her as the chosen one at all times not just some times.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 13, 2013)

Im sorry. You lost me at the moment i was standing in front of some girls cave...

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2013)

it's too early to be drunk dave.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 13, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> it's too early to be drunk dave.



Oh yeah. :beer:

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2013)

lol


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 13, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> let's go back in time to when people lived in caves. you have chosen a partner and live in the same cave or maybe even two caves in the same area. when you get horny you forget about her and go stand in front of some other girls cave n look at her and jerk off or watch her partner fuck her n jerk off. then go back to your chosen one as if nothing happened. when she becomes aware of this, if she does, she no longer feels like your chosen one. she begins to feel a mixture of betrayal and disgust. some women see porn as if it's as simple and as creepy as that. when faced with a partner that turns to an alternate woman or women as a  sexual outlet women who see porn as betrayal, rest assured, will find a male that sees her as the chosen one at all times not just some times.




I think a man jacking off in front another woman's cave is not the same as a guy googling mature tit fuck real quick.

But I could be wrong ?


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 13, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> let's go back in time to when people lived in caves. you have chosen a partner and live in the same cave or maybe even two caves in the same area. when you get horny you forget about her and go stand in front of some other girls cave n look at her and jerk off or watch her partner fuck her n jerk off. then go back to your chosen one as if nothing happened. when she becomes aware of this, if she does, she no longer feels like your chosen one. she begins to feel a mixture of betrayal and disgust. some women see porn as if it's as simple and as creepy as that. when faced with a partner that turns to an alternate woman or women as a  sexual outlet women who see porn as betrayal, rest assured, will find a male that sees her as the chosen one at all times not just some times.


altho I understand what you mean, I'm more shocked you dont relate more to my side given the amount of freaky ass shit you post which is on a level far worse than I have ever gone. jus sayn


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 13, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> altho I understand what you mean, I'm more shocked you dont relate more to my side given the amount of freaky ass shit you post which is on a level far worse than I have ever gone. jus sayn



I think LW was just trying to play devils advocate with respect to how some women view porn. Im pretty sure shes comfortable with it, as you pointed out. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> I think a man jacking off in front another woman's cave is not the same as a guy googling mature tit fuck real quick.
> 
> But I could be wrong ?



it doesn't matter how you see it. my point is that some women see porn as straying. no matter how you see it if your woman sees it as betrayal you will never convince her to see it your way.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 13, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> *it doesn't matter how you see it.* my point is that some women see porn as straying. no matter how you see it if your woman sees it as betrayal you will never convince her to see it your way.




Ouch kabibbles...



But yes, I understood what you were puttin down.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 14, 2013)

lol i inderstand what she means but she needs to lighten up with that crap i love her and she is perfect for me so i let that shit slide


----------



## AMA Rider (Jan 14, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> it doesn't matter how you see it. my point is that some women see porn as straying. no matter how you see it if your woman sees it as betrayal you will never convince her to see it your way.



Here's one for ya LW. If my wife finds porn she is pissed, but if she wakes up late at nite to HBO porn just playin cause we fell asleep she will always wake me up ( nice ) ! I dont try to understand women (LOL).


----------

